# Shaun White



## roga01 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wer von euch spielt alles Shaun White Snowboarding, und was haltet ihr von dem Spiel? Ich persönlich finde es gut. 
Es ist mal eine gute Abwechslung zu den ganzen shooter und racing Games.

Entwickler: Ubisoft
Plattform: PC, Xbox360, PS3, Wii
Release: erschienen
Freigabe USK: 6

Assasine's Creed Engine

Systemvoraussetzungen:

Dual Core Rozessor 2.6 GHZ Intel Pentium D oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 
(Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 4400+ oder höher empfohlen)
RAM: 1GB Windows XP/2GB Windows Vista
Grafikkarte: 256MB DirectX 9.C oder DirectX 10.0-kompitable Grafikkarte mit Shader Model 3.0 oder besser
8GB freier Festplattenspeicher


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

Mein letztes Snowboard-Spiel liegt Jahre zurück...ist das ein neuer Ableger?


----------



## roga01 (23. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel ist erst seit kurzem drausen.

Hier mal ein Trailer:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=H5nUCSYKISM&feature=related

Shaun White gibt es für PC und sämtliche Konsolen incl. Wii mit Balance Board


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

Cool, mach auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr ...gibt es vielleicht eine Demo?


----------



## roga01 (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein, es gibt leider keine Demo, da die Demo zu groß geworden währe.
Für den PC bekommt man es ab ca. 30 €


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...30€ wären machbar, kannst Du etwas zum Spiel erzählen, wie die Grafik beispielsweise ist usw.?


----------



## roga01 (23. Dezember 2008)

Die Grafik ist echt nicht schlecht, ich kann auch mal ein paar Bilder posten.
Durch Tricks und Wettbewerbe bekommt man Geld. Damit kann man sich neue Boards, Bindungen, Hosen, Jacken, Handschuhe, Mützen/Helme und Ruckläcke kaufen. Man kann es auch über LAN oder im Internet mit seinen Freunden spielen. Man kann Schneballschlachten untereinander audfechten oder einfach das Board abschnallen und zusammen den Berg hoch laufen. Per Lift oder Helikopter kommt man bis an die Spitze des Berges. Gefahren wird in Europa, Alaska, Japan, und Park City. In Alaska muss man besonders auf die Gletscherspalten aufpassen. Shaun White gibt dir werend des Spiels Aufträge, man muss auf den Verschiedenen Bergen Taler einsammeln. zu denen kommt man manchmal aber nur, wenn man irgend wo drüber slydet, zb. Hausdächer.
Die Berge sind sehr groß und es dauert etwas biss man von ganz oben bis ganz unten gefahren ist.

Ach ja, man kann auch fom Lift wärend der Fahrt abspringen und Lawienen konnen auch ausgelöst werden.


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...das hört sich alles sehr gut! Vielleicht schau ich morgen doch noch einmal bei MM vorbei, wobei das sicherlich tödlich wäre.


----------



## hydrox (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi
ich habe mir das game auch zugelegt, kann es seltsamer weise aber nicht zocken.

es kommt immer die fehlermeldung das die graka zu schlecht sei, aber ich habe eine radeon x850 mit 256mb, was den mindestsystemvoraussetztungen entspricht...

weis jemand woran es liegt?

achja den aktuellen treiber 8.12 habe ich bereits installiert...


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

hydrox schrieb:


> Hi
> ich habe mir das game auch zugelegt, kann es seltsamer weise aber nicht zocken.
> 
> es kommt immer die fehlermeldung das die graka zu schlecht sei, aber ich habe eine radeon x850 mit 256mb, was den mindestsystemvoraussetztungen entspricht...
> ...



Wenn ich es gerade richtig sehe, braucht das Spiel Shader Modell 3 Support und die X850 hat kein SM3.


----------



## roga01 (27. Dezember 2008)

@: push@max,

hast du es dir gekauft?
Wenn ja, wie findest du es?

Es gibt ja nicht viele, die Shaun White Snowboarding kennen.
War eigendlich fast klar.


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

roga01 schrieb:


> @: push@max,
> 
> hast du es dir gekauft?
> Wenn ja, wie findest du es?
> ...



Ne, ich war heute nirgends, am Montag fahr ich dann los.


----------

